# The Calixis Sector:Pirate scum (rp 1)



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

_It is the 41st millennium and there is only war!
The calixis sector is ravaged by unending war in a series of planets known as the spin ward front.
the world of anvitohol is on of these worlds and until recently has been lucky to evade the war but not anymore.
Pirates have been operating in the area raiding the merchant vessels that try to enter and leave the world as well as occasionally sending vessels down to the surface only to return with prisoners and weapons.
The inquisition was contacted to discover the truth behind these raids and to if they can stop it.
Inquisitor Fortunus has been sent to collect a group of specialists that will accompany him and he has travelled to thrax were the Elysian drop troops 12th drop troops regiment are currently stationed and it is from there that he will select his crew.​_
A lone shuttle craft descends through the atmosphere of Maesa towards and opening on the forest covered surface which is acting as the landing port for the imperial guard currently stationed there.The doors on the side open to let a lone man leave the transport.
given his armour with an inquisitorial I bordered on its right and left sides by Aquila wings it is clear who it is that has arrived.

“i still think you should have gone with stormtroopers or a retinue for this.” comes a voice over the inquisitors earpiece.

“i know you’ve told me,i promised my retinue some rest time so that they can get some break from the action and given the trouble our beloved imperium is going through stormtroopers are better needed elsewhere and not a petty pirate occurrence.”

“well if it was petty pirates i doubt they would send the inquisition and i just don’t want you to put your life in the hands of some rookie guardsmen.”

“remember i was from Elysia,if i was to pick any guardsmen it would be these men and women.”

“yes sir,call me when you’re done and ill ready the landing bay and prepare for travel.”

with that the call was cut and the inquisitor walked over to an officer in the shelter of a tent looking over a map of the area.

“Colonel, Leo Fortunus of the emperor's inquisition.i hear that you have troops for me to inspect.” spoke the inquisitor to the officer placing his hands behind his back and standing upright towering over the man.

“well well well if it isn't little Leo lion heart. i knew you had been picked to be an acolyte but i never suspected you would actually get the full rank.”chuckled the colonel as he tuned around and eyed up the inquisitor taking back his earlier remark.

“Alex?well i see you got far.”replied the inquisitor with a hint of laughter.

“that i did,come this way ive picked our finest guardsmen i hope you like them oh yes and i would prefer it if you would call me Colonel Kyrun.”the colonel walked past the inquisitor towards a parade square noticeable only by the fact it was lined by rocks and on it stood roughly 20 individuals and the inquisitor eyed up his potential recruits as he is passed their data file one by one.


*rules (MUST READ CAUSE IF YOU MISS SOMETHING YOU WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED)*

.no godmodding (you cant jump off a mountain into lava and come out alive and you aren’t a space marine you are just a HUMAN)

.no turning on your squad you are loyal and if you attack either me o the others then your character will be shot in the head by a bolt pistol.

.post length will depend on the update but put in some effort.

.if during an update you want to do something separate from the original idea then message me and i will tell you what happens for example. if the group are wondering through a wood and you hear a twig snap,i might tell you to ignore it but if you want to see what it is then message me and i will tell you what made the noise so that you can make you’re post.

.under fear wright your characters fear but also at some point in speech marks wright “i see you” so that i know you’ve read the rules.

.do not stray to far from you’re character sheet as that is you’re character and remember the inquisitor has read your files and knows you’re background so remember that as i may mention it at some point.

.you can stray from the inquisitors orders just don’t be surprised if you are punished for it but you never know it might save you.

*standard regimental kit:*

.1 combat shotgun and 4 clips or 1 lasgun with 4 charge packs
.1 knife
.flak armour
.1 respirator
.1 grav-hute
.3 frag grenades
.3 smoke grenades
.uniform
.poor weather gear
.rucksack
.basic toolkit
.mess kit and water canteen
.blanket
.sleeping bag
.rechargeable lamp-pack
.grooming kit
.dog tags
.imperial infantryman’s uplifting primer
.4 weeks rations
.survival suit
.micro-bead
.photo-visor


*character sheet*

name= (this includes what’s on your dog tags)

age= (also say when you joined the guard)

gender=

appearance=

background=

specialty=

fear=(everyone has one wether its xenos,chaos or psychers it can even be the sergeant if you wish)

favourite memory=(try get something before you joined the guard or during your early years)

quirk=(are you a fidget? do you have a nervous twitch?or do you just like to double check everything what quirk does you're character have.)

personal moment= (something to remind you of home,this includes the home materials option under customisation)

career momento=(something to remember a particular battle or firefight that you carry around)

no personality as we will learn that through the journey.
now for the customization 

*specialty=*
each specialty has a pro and a con think carefully as although you might want to be a heavy gunner what happens when we’re being chased across some loose rocky ground?you will probably fall behind and you might want to be a sergeant but what if there is a sniper and the inquisitor isn't there?you’ll probably be the next target.

*medic *(2 allowed ) in charge of keeping the group going,weaker in combat.
diagnoster,injector,medikit

*weapon specialist *(2 allowed ) in charge of taking point,will be the first to be put in danger when entering buildings.
4 frag or krak grenades,plasma gun

*sergeant* (1 allowed )will nead to inspire and lead the squad should it be separated from the inquisitor or it is divided ,might be a target.
chainsword and better laspistol

*heavy gunner *(1 allowed ) takes rear and in charge of suppressing,much slower and harder to cross rough terrain along with having heavy recoil.
heavy stubber

*guardsmen* (unlimited) will be less likely to be a target,not as powerful firepower and range.
standard equipment



*weapon customisation=*

guardsmen=you can choose either your shotgun or your knife to be modified

medic=your laspistol is all you can modify

weapon specialist=you can customize your plasma gun or knife

sergeant=chainsword or laspistol

heavy gunner= heavy stubber

heres a list of customisations:

.custom grip=fits better in your hand improving your skill with it however if anyone else tries to use it then they do worse with it including the rest of the group.

.deactivate safety features=the weapon no longer needs to be set onto fire however if your fighting up close,in a vehicle or running cross country then it might accidentally fire.

.fluid action=the weapon is well lubricated and oiled allowing more accurate firing however it is slower to reload as the ammunition feed needs to be more carefully engaged.

.home materials=the weapon is made from material of the characters homeworld reminding them of home making them braver and fight harder however can encourage home sickness.

.modified stock=this weapon feels better when aiming down the sights as it is moulded to your shoulder needing less adjustment however if someone else uses it then it feels uncomfortable and may lessen their accuracy.

.quick release=it is now quicker to load and unload magazines taking less tim and allowing you to get in the fight quicker how this has been adjusted is up to you.

.reduced weight=as the name says it is now lighter and easier to carry in rough terrain however is now more fragile and if used in melee or if it is shot then it may crumble when before it would of stayed intact.

.reinforced=it has been reinforced and so it is stronger and can absorb more damage however is heavier and cannot be kept at shoulder height for as long.

.sacred inscription=a motto of the imperial creed or quote of imperial hero has been either painted or carved into the side of the weapon keeping the guardsman’s faith high and makes them braver and more fanatical.

.trigger adjustment=the trigger has been fitted to the length of the wielders fingers allowing for the first round of combat to be fired faster however anyone else using the weapon will be slower to fire.

only one customization may be picked per player as it is to make it more unique and if more than one adjustment is made then higher officers will catch on and be mad at you for alteration of imperial property.note that not all customizations will work for all weapons for example a knife cant have quick release or trigger adjustment.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

*So far accepted*

.Das0men
.alex567
.capussa
.g0arr
.
.

as you can see 6 spots but may rise depending on how many want to join


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I would almost join it just for the hilarity of writing 'The sergeant, the inquisitor, the emperor and women' as my guy's fears but I'm afraid I'm in as many rps as I can handle at the moment


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

disappointed in the lack of interest after the interest thread replies i thought some one would atleast try to get a sheet up,so far only person to pose interest is santaire and he cant take part


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll get mine up as soon as i can, the holiday season is over so people have less free time. So i'd put the apparent lack of interest down to that.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

name= Tosh "fuzzball" Dorian

age= 35. Enlisted PDF 15 due to executive order of planetary governor's call for emergency recruitment measures dropping age by 2 years of minimum recruitment age. served 3 tours of duity with PDF. enlisted in drop troop at age 27.

gender= Male

appearance= standing at 5ft 8in, Tosh is relatively clean cut. he's no muscle bound brute but he's no twig either. to say he has an average buildl however for a trooper would be a bit cleshay as each trooper varies. he is however a little more on the scrawny side and always seems like he'd benefit from a sandwich or two., even if he just ate. his face is a tad on the harrow side, high barely pronounced cheek bones and a hard flat chin give his face a sort of wedge feel to it. unlike most of his comrades, he bares very few scars on anything important. a set of three scars however marr his face just under his blue eyes, though they were not born of some valiant combat endeavor. he merely had a bit of an encounter with the commissar's pet cat. the cat who had not had his claws trimmed in a long time, decided to trim it's claws by force when Tosh picked it up to bring it back to the commissar less it get run over in the vehicle bay. he's not noted at making up some incredible lie about how they were given to him by some wild beast or a run in with an ork or anything of the sort. not even a quip about almost being captured by dark eldar... nope, he's rather honest with it. "i was getting the commissar's cat, the cat decided to say hi and that it loved me. ... you were expecting some valiant story about facing an ork wernt 'you?"

aside from the three dainty little scars on his cheek, tosh has no other distinctive facial markings to pick him out in a crowd and is quite easy to miss at that. his long blond hair is just barely within acceptable regulation limits.... for females, and is only allowed as it is always kept tight and neat in a braid. 

tosh sports a single non regulation tattoo that he has already received summary punishment for. upon becoming inebriated during leave, tosh received a tattoo that goes beyond accepted imperial regulations. the said tattoo is on his right upper arm and depicts a planet being bombarded. the inscription in high Gothic reads as follows when translated to low Gothic. "special delivery"

across his left arm, he has a quote from a space marine assault marine in which he heard in passing. the words "Ride The Lightning" are inscribed on his left arm in stylized text with two imperial lightning bolts on either side. this for one reason or another is considered acceptable. 

unfortunately for tosh, he has suffered a grievous injury in the past, the amputation of his right forearm. rended off by a chaos chainsword. in it's place is a bionic forearm and hand of standard good quality.

background= Tosh is the last in the line of brothers who have served the imperium valliantly. of his family, 4 of his brothers joined the guard, 2 of his sisters joined the local police force while another showed significant psycic potential and was taken in for propper processing to be utalized as a psycker in the imperial guard, and much of the rest of his family have served just as the emperor expected and demanded. 2 of his brothers serve in the the calix sector's Adeptus Munitorum though in no major force. one brother gave his life to defend a commissar, leaping infront of a round that would have taken the commissar's head, while his last brother has done something truely great with his life, the eldest of the lot, Gabreal, has acheaved command of his own firestorm class friggate as well as the rank of Commander in the imperial navy. already to date Gabriel has seven confirmed kills to his ship and crew's name. 

thus tosh is said to live in the shadow of his family's accomplishments. he is but a simple guardsmen in his emperor's grand army, last in the line of his family's greatness, but he shines all the same in his own way. 

tosh is the youngest in his family, and argueably the unluckiest sod in the lot. he had just seccured a job in the food processing plant when the call to arms came and he signed up for the guard. a larger than normal dark eldar force had gotten the govoner's unmentinoalbes in a twist tighter than a Sororitas's chastity belt and prompted him to call for an emergency draft. joining up with the PDF, his first encounter with the dark eldar came sooner than he was ready. not a day out of training and already they're in the midst of a dark elder ambush. tosh was so white and shiny, he was actually verbally reciting the proper procedure to raise up and fire his lasgun at the enemy as they formed a firing line as if to remind himself of how to do it. the horrors didn't stop there though, tosh went on to fight against the dark eldar for an entire tour, and halfway going into his second tour before the eldar were finally dealt with to the point it was no longer considered a dire threat. by the end of his second tour, Tosh was messed up, he'd seen over half the people he knew sliced in half by the weapons of the dark eldar, and counted himself lucky and cursed at the same time for that. lucky that he survived, cursed for going through it. the second half of his tour had him facing simple human raiders who denied the emperor but did not embrace chaos, just simple godless traitors. his third tour of duty was much the same, though it was this point he had his first run in with orks, it was facing these foul greenskins that prompted him to end his tour with the PDF where he had made so much progress, and join up with the imperial guard.

in his entire carrer tosh has only served alongside the chosen few of the emperor on a single occasion. the desert world of corath fell under siege of chaos and the drop troops were called in to provide much needed releaf. to their luck, and to the luck of the warp and will of the emperor, they arrived at the same time as the arasties, and descended together in mass. it was in this mass decent where drop troops were deployed via high altitude drop alongside space marines, that he heard a squad of assault marines cry out "ride the lightning", a phrase that has stuck with the guardsmen like a super adhesive, he went so far as to get it tattooed onto his arm to remember the battle and the feeling of fighting next to what could be considered gods among men. it was here on corath, facing off against these forces that tosh showed an amount of valor almost unbecoming of a guardsmen. 

an instance that earned him a Medallion Crimson due to the loss of his arm is of significant import in his file. his squad was engaged with chaos forces on a balcony overlook inside a nobleman's home attempting to extract the stranded VIP, space marines and guardsmen were also fighting below in the streets. when the forces below called in artillery support the balcony took a direct hit, thus killing the VIP and much of the chaos forces he was battling with. what remained of his squad pulled themselves together after the strike to witness another group of enemies attempting to flank their allies below. while the others called it in, Tosh would leap off of the balcony and into the lower streets below to engage those that the emperor demanded dead. 

the space marines and imperial guard were pitted against a swarm of cultists lead by a single aspiring champion of slanesh. tosh landed and prompted to engage the ground forces alongside the marines and other members of the guard right in the thick of the fighting as the chaos forces were making a push. tosh had landed in the path of the champion and attempted to block the first attack of the champion by using his lasrifle as a crude shield, intercepting the first blow from mm the chainsword which rended into the weapon as if it wasn't there. with the champion distracted in taking out tosh, it gave the space marines the time they needed to advance, not that the distraction lasted long. without a viable weapon tosh had nothing left to block and the second swing took off tosh's right forearm just shy of the elbo. the marines promptly put down the champion with a hail of bolter fire, tosh on the other hand lay on the ground bleeding out from the wound. grabbing a dead comrade's autogun tosh continued to engage the enemy, determined to die standing. lucky for tosh the counter push enacted by the marines didn't last long, but for while it lasted, tosh continued to fight on despite suffering the loss of his arm. medical personnel on site managed to stabilize tosh and get him back to a forward operations camp. 

upon receiving a full report of his deeds, tosh was awarded the medallion crimson and offered the reward of going home. instead tosh declined the "reward" and instead opted to return to the fight, something he was not capable of doing adequately without an arm. honoring his wish to return to combat to aid his kinsmen, tosh underwent the procedure to have the mechanical replacement limb attached, which mind you was more unpleasant than loosing the arm itself. tosh was not allowed sedatives for the process, and suffered through it fully awake. 

after a month of rehab, tosh returned to the front lines where tosh continued to serve until the end. 

specialty=* guardsmen*

fear= of all the xenos out there, Tosh has a particular fear“i see you" of the dark eldar. it isnt their potent weapons or their slaving tendencies, but rather how they mutilate their bodies just for the pleasure of it, rending open bits and keeping things pulled open with hooks.

favoritememory= his eldest sister's graduation ceremony for the local police of his planet. 

quirk= has a bad habit of humming cadence and imperial chants when he's nervous, he also smokes lho sticks and cigars.

personal moment= a single promethium lighter with his family's crest embroidered on it. used for lighting cigars and lho sticks.

career momento= the medallion crimson.

Weapon Custom: Quick Release mod
while every weapon is crafted in roughly the same way, each weapon has essentially the same parts, the one part that always differs is the machine spirit itself. the soul of the weapon is always a wild card for the imperium of man. for one reason or another, the machine spirit of this weapon is particular, seemingly sucking in more ammo with minimal effort and twice the speed of a normal shotgun. two shotguns could be placed together of the same make, model, even production facility, this shotgun would load in half the time of it's cousin. the machine spirit seemingly sucking in more munitions and cycling them up to be fired with little effort on the user. in an experiment done by a techpriest, a single shotgun cartage was placed on the shotgun near the intake. the cartridge itself seemed to be drawn to the intake and was eventually sucked in and loaded into the weapon with no outside interference.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

looking good dasomen,are you not having a weapon customisation and dog tags?
edit:ill get up a character sheet for the inquisitor so that you know more about him but ill leave out background as the idea is you only know what he wants you to know


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

added the weapon mod, but wasnt aware i needed to list dog tags concidering thats normally just considered additional clothing for the most part. something that every trooper is expected to wear, same as pants realy.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ino but say you have a nickname or something on there than it would be quicker to refer to people by their dog tags than their actual names but its not really tht important.


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

name= Alexander "grim" Grimm

age= 22, joined up a mere 8 months ago.

gender= Male

appearance= 5 ft 9" in height, with brown hair and eyes, considered to be your rank and file guardsmen, stick a gun in his hand, and a helmet on his head, and he blends into the crowed. Not significant denotations or features, other then the imperial eagle tattooed onto the upper part of his left breast, as a signifier of his everlasting faith to the imperium.

background= The younger of two brothers, alex was initially chosen to be part of the selection proccess due to his brother's actions and conquests, being a mere 2 years younger then his brother, he has alot to aspire and live up to. Seeing the same glint in his eyes as the commander saw in his brothers made him snap the young recruit up for the guard immediatly. 

Born as the younger sibling alex lives in his brothers shadow, always being outshined by his tallents awards and commendations, he strives to further himself, but is consistently depresed by the constant banter of how great his brother is.

After only 2 years of service the older brother was awarded a medal for valour and awarded the rank of second in command to the main commander, due to his impressive actions at haulting the orks in an after engagement of castrel novem, with only his squad members, holding an encampent against a large group of outflanking orks, and also his impressive defeat of an ork stompa, by hijacking a ramshakle battle wagon. 

To live up to this alex "enlisted" (that's what the report shows anyway) into joining the guard, for his initial 8 months of service he has to show a mighty kill count of 9 "enemies", or so he claims after aiding to clear the basement of a friends hab complex (damn rats!), he has only seen one engagement with the enemy and that was with some rebel guardsmen on his homeworld, disagreeing with the high tax rates and taking up arms, the local pdf were called in to "supress" the situation, and after a breif gunfire the rebels were qwelled and alex had his first kill under his belt. 

After seving his initial rotation in the pdf, he was assigned to the drop troop regiment via his brothers record, with an unimpressive streak of his own, every commander made the excuse that "pdf is just too damn boring", and believed that when he saw real fighting he would be a tiptop soldier.

Not used to combat yet majorly alex takes up any oportunity he can not to report for combat, nearly going as far as claiming that he was suffering from greenfoot (an outbreak that has not been seen for over half a millenia), he was subsequently tasked with toilet duty for a month.

He believes the nickname grim comes from the fact that his last name is grim, but his fellow military men know that the word comes from the fact that he isn't considered to be a "long term contract" within the guard, and they see his future as grim, going as far to take bets on the result of his eventual fate, one of the marines ((feel free to claim this anyone)), went as far as to believe he would be eaten by an ork for sunday brunch, with a side of squig, this currently stands at an impressive 1/512, which is considered lucky because of his birth cycle being born on the 15/12, accoriding to terran lunar cycles.

specialty= guardsmen

fear= His general fear"I see you" is of death in general shying away from all forms of combat as much as possible, relying on his undying fath in the emperor to carry him. He fears most forms of xenos, but specifically hates the orks, and the tenacity for war, as they oppose his ideals, but he views them with curriosity at their levels of supposed "faith".

favourite memory= The day he beat his brother at chess for the first time.

quirk= He always shows faith in the emperor, anoyingly so, using it as his moral code. He is unusualy religious towards the emperor, and believing that he will live because the emperor wills it. He has atendancy to chant litanies from his primer at unorthadox times.

personal momento= His brothers combat knife that he was gifted at his brothers commemoration, after his deat. It is shaped like an aquila, fashined by his brother in his second tour of duty. 

career momento= a playing card he found after a house fire, the fire burnt down the entire house, and all other 51 cards in the deck, but a single remained, the back shows the imperial aquila, but the front is of unkown design, apearing to be a youn girl in a field, the suit or number is unkown, but it reminds him, no matter what oddities he sees, aslong as he has faith at his back he will be safe.

Weapon custom: Quick release knife: (now I know you said no to this but hear me out) The blade is fashioned so finely that removing the blade from it's holster, is as easy as raising your arm, positioned in the inside of his left sleeve as for ease of access the knife can be easily removed and held in combat postition an less then half a second, extremely useful for heated combat situations.

OR (if above is not alowed). Sacred inscription, his knife holds dear to him and it inspires courage in the darkest of hours.

*standard regimental kit:*

.1 lasgun with 4 charge packs
.1 (non standard issue) knife
.flak armour
.1 respirator
.1 grav-hute
.0 frag grenades (can't be trusted with frags after a little incidant involving the commisars cat)
.6 smoke grenades (if you dont mind)
.uniform
.poor weather gear
.rucksack
.basic toolkit
.mess kit and water canteen
.blanket
.sleeping bag
.rechargeable lamp-pack
.grooming kit
.dog tags
.imperial infantryman’s uplifting primer
.4 weeks rations
.survival suit
.micro-bead
.photo-visor


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i dont think he would have been able to join at 18 and be a drop troop. to join the esylian drop troops you have to first join the PDF and spend at least one tour of duity (4 years) in there. then you are allowed to join, after that drop training takes aproximately one year. if he joined the service at 18, that would leave him at 22 by the time he was able to join the drop troops. 

not trying to be a pain, just trying to help.

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Elysian_Drop_Troops

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Elysian_Drop_Troops#.UO5MIHfyRBh

also added a nick name for tosh from the cat scratch. it's more of a mocking him nick name though, but is common enough that he answers to it.

if you think i'm trying to be silly, i'm not. i'm actualy quite serious. not every trooper has a name they're proud of.


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> i dont think he would have been able to join at 18 and be a drop troop. to join the esylian drop troops you have to first join the PDF and spend at least one tour of duity (4 years) in there. then you are allowed to join, after that drop training takes aproximately one year. if he joined the service at 18, that would leave him at 22 by the time he was able to join the drop troops.
> 
> not trying to be a pain, just trying to help.
> 
> ...


Oh never new that, thanks for the heads up, I'll change where apropriate.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

name= Devan “Klepto” Lamont

age= 32, joined the Guard at 16, to help provide income for his family, 80% of his pay is sent to his family.

gender= Male

appearance= wiry 6’ athletic build, dark skinned, shaved head wears a red bandana in addition to his uniform (even on parade when he thinks he can get away with it). His only major scar is a long one across his torso from hand to hand fighting against orks, he does not display it.

background= Prior to joining the guard Devan was schooled in the usual way for Elysia, he did not stand out academically and enjoyed the more physical disciplines, upon leaving he joined the Guard as they were recruiting and payed well enough for him to send most of it home. 
So far Devan’s entire combat experience has been on Ryza against the ork infestation, having been placed in a logistics regiment his primary role was to make and hold a perimeter around the LZ for the Valkyries and other incoming transports. The majority of the “combat” drops were behind their own lines near fighting and as such there was very little combat seen by Devans unit until they were chosen for a mission behind enemy lines.
The Elysians dropped in alongside members of other regiments including Catachans, etc (Ryza warzone). While this mission was listed as a success the Elysians had to fight hard to maintain the perimeter to allow extraction of the units from other regiments, who had already taken a battering.
During this action Devan received a blow from an Ork that penetrated his armour and gave him his chest scar, Devan however felled the Ork with a shot to the eye and continued to hold his position till he was ordered to leave by his sergeant. Devan was sent back to Elysia to recover from his injury and help with raising a new regiment upon his recovery.

specialty= Guardsman

fear= Warp Taint (anything aligned to chaos, "I see you!"), while growing up he was led to believe that an Aquilla symbol was proof of you faith in the Emperor and your faith in the Emperor was protection against Warp Taint.

favourite memory= His date with Elissa

quirk= Will pick up trinkets from anything lying around, he currently has a collection of trinkets he has picked up from previous tours, including 5 ork teeth, 8 different Aquilla pendents, dog tags from 6 other regiments (Catachan II, Cadian XIV, Molov 7th, Armageddon 3rd, Minerva 501st, Harkon XX) 3 different small prayer books, a partially used medkit covered in blood and a copy of the Uplifting Primer that previously belonged to a Commissar called Copley that contains unapproved alterations. 

personal momento= The remains of a silk scarf, embroidered with an Aquilla & the name Elissa from his love before joining the Guard, (He has not been able to find her on any of his brief returns to Elysia). 

career momento= Accatran pattern Lasgun with auxiliary grenade launcher from his previous posting with strap (auxilary grenade laucher if allowed)


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

capussa one thing though you've missed something in the rules go back and check please,its not really important it just helps me know you've read them.

considering only three people have shown interest and actually posted sheets i have to wonder why those on the interest haven't really shown themselves.so if people could please tell me are you all fine with the storyline?i wasnt sure what to go with and pirates seemed the simplest but if you arent entirely happy with the story then please let me know.


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

son of azurman said:


> capussa one thing though you've missed something in the rules go back and check please,its not really important it just helps me know you've read them.
> 
> considering only three people have shown interest and actually posted sheets i have to wonder why those on the interest haven't really shown themselves.so if people could please tell me are you all fine with the storyline?i wasnt sure what to go with and pirates seemed the simplest but if you arent entirely happy with the story then please let me know.


I thought the story was fine to be honest. If you realy want to expand or add to it then maybe some hints about possible chaos threats? For instance the pirates could be lead by a rogue space marine? maybe the sector is in a particularly warp stormish area of space, so mutations e.t.c., but to be honest I don't think it needs to much else.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm happy with the story background and looking forward see how the story plays out


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

looking forrwards to it myself. if anything, i'd post the reaction the inquisitor is giving over each file. make subtle comments via an in character, if anything i think that may have a chance at gathering aditional intrest.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Evaluation file. 
Compiled for Inquisitor Leo Fortunus by Scribe Krisa Marik.

Name: Mikal “Doc” Gibbs

Specialty: Medic

Age: 26 
Recruited to the PDF at the age of 17, served a single 5 year tour of duty (Minutorum reports conflict on this point), and joined the Drop Troops at the age of 23.

Gender: Male

Appearance: 
6’0” Brown hair, blue eyes. Reports indicate he is clean shaven and keeps hair within regulation length. There are visible scars on his face. One extends from the scalp line above his left eyes to the down through his eyebrow and terminates at the corner of the eye socket and nose. The other is a burn starting in the middle of his right cheek and extends down to the arm and mid chest. The burn covers 35% of his body extending from his face down the right side of his body and terminating at the knee.

Background: 
Mikal Gibbs is the son of Joseph and Genève Gibbs. His family consisted of 2 brothers and 3 sisters. Academic records point to a very average individual. During his last school years he worked part time at an animal processing plant. 
He was selected for service in a recruitment draft. Standard evaluation tests showed he had an above average knowledge of anatomy. His training was expanded due to this fact and he was deployed as a medic.
His record with the PDF is attached for further reference. My summation: Standard. Involved in 29 incidents during his tour, 13 were corsair activity. His extended tour was traced back to an error on a company evaluation document. There were a further 231 men effected by this same mistype. 
His activity in the drop troops has been more notable. He has served in 23 drops on 4 worlds. The most noted was Kanras. A full regiment dropped behind enemy lines to attempt to seize a power plant. Code Named “Starfall” the mission suffered severe setbacks. Intelligence predicted only light resistance. Only after the drop was it realized there were well over one company guarding the site. It was estimated that 56% of the guardsman died within the first hour. The full After Action report is available for review. Only 16% of the drop regiment survived for extraction. While unable to secure and hold the plant they were able to deny it to the enemy. He spent 2 months recovering from injuries suffered. The regiment was awarded the Triple Skull and Medallion Crimson due to loss and injuries.

Fear:
From Physiological Evaluation (Attachment 1 P3)
Q: “And what is it that you fear Guardsman?”
A: “Well would have to say the void. That black abyss stretching on for eternity in all directions, that limitless nothing, a man could get lost in that oblivion at just a glance.”

Favorite Memory:
From Physiological Evaluation (Attachment 1 P1) 
Q: “Is there any memory that stands out in your mind guardsman?”
A: “What does that have to do with a physiological evaluation?”
Q: “Just answer the question.”
A: “Alright I would have to say during an operation on Kanras. It was a high drop. When that Valkyrie door opened and that icy wind cut in. It was sunrise over an artic world. Glistening white snow and ice as a full regiment fell from the skies. That was a sight to see.”

Quirk
From After Action Report 121b (Attachment 3 P1): 
“The squad medic showed a dedication to duty I have rarely seen. He checked on Guardsman Lyman and Maynard every hour precisely. Additionally his ability to scrounge or acquire foodstuffs for a daily hot meal is positive for moral. Action was taken however to ensure that his spices and other materials were not taken without proper authorization.”
Resulting Disciplinary action included additional on-guard rotations.

Personal/Career Memento:
From Physiological Evaluation (Attachment 1 P3) 
Q: “According to an after action equipment evaluation it appears you carry a piece of non-regulation equipment, and extensive modification to your Minutorium Manual. Would you care to explain this?”
A: “Non-regulation equipment?”
Q: “The promethium container. Please continue.”
A: “That’s a canteen. Pulled it off the bastard that did this. *motioned to right side of face* The modifications are names and tag numbers from every man I’ve lost. I explain this almost every mission.” [Quote Removed]-“I swear do the commissars even listen and report this?”- [Reason: Completed Disciplinary Action] “Did they happen to mention that the book mark is my triple skull?”

Weapon Custom: 
Excerpt from Minutorium Equipment Assessment (Attachment 5 P1)
“The Mark IV Accatran Pattern Las Weapon has been modified with a custom grip. 
When questioned the guardsman was able to produce the appropriate Minutorium documentation for the modification. 
Testing demonstrated an increase in accuracy when compared to a stock weapon in the hands of this guardsman. The increase is noted and sufficient to allow the continued use of this modification. The weapon had been marked with the guardsman’s ID number, and the guardsman is required to keep a replacement grip cover with his/her weapon at all times.”

Quote of the day: “I see you”


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

love the character goarr and like how you did it.
action will be up by monday so any last sheets be up by then and any last changes.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry im running late but forgot which folder i put the action in so will try and find it soon.
sorry again


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

updates up get posting.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

I've tagged Devan & Grimm's convo to the end of my post


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

son, before you put up an update, me and the others are working on a group convo that i will be adding at the end of my post.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ok thanks for letting me know, just come back from a trip with the army cadets so just starting the update now.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

last bit has been added


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

for the inquisitor picture him as this inquisitor but with black armor not red and without the cape.









with the face of titus but obviously not a space marine.








everyone good conversation at the end but das you said commissar a few times and not inquisitor just so you know.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

meant inquisitor >.>


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry its taking so long but i just need to finish the update by deciding what i want everyone to do so hang tight.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So are you guys closed for Recruitment?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

not necessarily, there are multiple ways you could be added in just depends on.

.do you want in immediately
.do you want to be an elysian
.how big of a role do you want to play.

answer these for me and i can work up a modified character sheet for you.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

speaking of adding in? what about adding in a post to the rp son?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ino sorry about that but its on my other computer and i can't access it at the moment.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no worries son, just giving ya a hard time.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it too late to join, I'd like to give my hand into this RP. I feel a good story brewing here, so let me know if it's ok and I'll see what I can do about a character sheet by tommorrow.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Emp like I said just answer the questions I posted and ill let you know what I've got in mind.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

alright the long anticipated update is up go get posting and i will update as quick as possible next time. 31st of march to the 5th of april i am away with the school for future notice so if i can i want the update before then if not then you'll have to wait till im back.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No thats fine, I must have missed that post I apologise for the repeat posting.

Son of Azurman, I would like to join in if possible, the sooner the better. I'm not picky about who I am but if you need an elysian I an do that. Ironically I have 2 swuads worth in Army points so i'm familiar with there background and tactics. 

I will draft a sheet up tonight and have it to you no later than tommorow morning. I'll let you make the call from there


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ive got an idea on how to add you in.i will edit the update once you have a character to try to mould you into the story. im not gonna add you on the shuttle with the others but i have several ideas on how you can join in, will pm you so you can choose which but will wait till you have a sheet up.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fair enough, thnxs


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Son of Azureman, here it is. I was sick last week and had alot of work so I apologise for this being late. Let me know what you think, or if you can squeeze it in. 

Name: Dick “Two-Blade” Clark

Age: 32 (Joined Guard at 18 yrs. old)

Male: Male

Appearance: Dicks appearance speaks as much about his experience as a Guardsmen as much as his character. His body is rough and rugged, with many battle scars running all over his body. He is a tall 6’1”, 180lbs heavy set fighter. His face is dirty in appearance with a light tan, being sooty from all the cigars he smokes, and has a small scar running from his right eyebrow towards his right ear. Blue eyes, brown hair, small Custer mustache, and dirty teeth. His voice is thick and hoarse, much like the drill instructors back from his home world. He has an Imperial Aquila tattooed onto his back, and a small list of names imprinted into his right and left arms of which few know there significance. 

Background: Dick Clark originally hails from Dieper III in Segmentum Ultima, which lies in the Juron System. Dieper is known for its massive mountain ranges, and as such many of its people live in high altitude villages and cities built into the cliff face of the mighty mountains on the main continent. Dick Clark was born in Edinbough, the capital city of the planet on top of Mt. Pektu. 

At age 18 Dick was drafted into the 103rd Dieper Rifles as part of the tithe the planet paid the Imperium in taxes every 10 years. By this age dick was already a competent Mountain Warfighter, and exceled in Hand to Hand Combat. From his instructors he learned Guard Combative, and other forms of Martial fighting. His unit was first deployed to Cadia to fight in the 13th Black Crusade Conflict. They were then deployed to Bellius Prime to put down the Belli Primae Discordius Insurrection movement. It was there that Dick proved himself in battle by leading a Covert Op mission through the mountains and into the enemy’s camp below. He personally claimed the head of the Belli Primae Discordius leader, and convinced some of the remaining soldiers to surrender in good faith to the Imperium. This was quite the monumental feat, but was overshadowed by the fact that later they were all executed for being Heretics.

After finding out what had happened Dick abandoned his home Regiment and traveled to Elysia to spend time alone. Drinking himself into a bottle with what little money he had received in the Guard, he was approached by a Colonel looking for soldiers for s “Special Mission.” Forced to choose between being a broken drunk and having cash Dick took the obvious choice. Now he finds himself back in his uniform, back in the ranks, and back with a good cigar between his lips. 

Fear: Needles (Because of his extensive service within the Guard Dick has spent numerous amounts of time in Medic, Triage, and even Field Hospitals. He has come to fear Doctors and Needles in particular.

Favorite Memory: A better time in his earlier years of service, dick had fallen in love with a woman he had met on Prima II. Charming and beautiful dick thought he might be able to escape the Guard life and live like a normal citizen of the Imperium. The rest of the story is the sad memory….better asked when Dick is drunk.

Quirk: Suspicious, Dick always watches his back; something he learned from years of experience. Double checks everything, and trusts few people. 
Personal Moments: None, Dick has only known the Guard, and his life before it as a young lad is blurry at best.

Career Memento: Dick has three Mementoes he carries on his person at all times. A Knife with a power field making it a deadly close quarters weapon. Received during his fight with the Belli Primae Discordius leader that he slew in 1v1 combat. The second is a small vial of dirt from his home world, reminding him of the place he had been from. Finally he has a serrated blade attacked to his Laspistol that he recovered while fighting in the 13th Black Crusade on Cadia. 

Specialty: Close Combat (Dick excels when he closes range with his opponent, having trained extensively with various martial disciplines. He is an expert in Hand to Hand Combat, and Disarming Opponents).

_*Weapon Customization:*_

Two blades, one a Power Knife with a Holy Inscription upon the blade and the other a Cadian Issued Guardsmen Knife. He bears a Las Pistol with no special equipment. 

_*Equiptment List: *_

.1 Las Pistol and 5 Charge Packs 
.1 Standard Issue Knife 
.1 Power Knife with Holy Inscription
.flak armor
.1 respirators
.1 grav-chute
.2 frag grenades
.4 smoke grenades
.uniform
.poor weather gear
.rucksack
.basic toolkit
.mess kit and water canteen
.blanket
.sleeping bag
.rechargeable lamp-pack
.dog tags
.Ecclesiarch Prayer Book
.4 weeks rations
.survival suit
.micro-bead
.photo-visor


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

come on guys get posting so that we can advance it.
emperor for your character recheck the first page and fix the following:

1.weapn customisation
2.speciality
3.equipment list
4.for background make it so that you are elysian.
5.despite your achievement i doubt a major would come to a drunk abandoner for a special mission.
6.when he led the covert mission i find it hard to believe, was he a sergeant or was he a part of a specialised regiment as for covert ops infiltration storm troopers or specialised regiments would usually be the only ones to do that.

on another note +5 epic points for making him from Edinburgh


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

alright guys as this has just stopped if no posts by next sunday then dead


----------

